# Hunting in the North West of England (Lancs/Cumbria/Cheshire/Mersey)



## Rachel_M (24 August 2008)

I am new to this area, so bear with me if I sound like a complete buffoon when it comes to hunting (which I really am but I am trying).

Does anyone have any knowledge of any hunts in the Lancashire/Cheshire/Cumbria/Merseyside/West Yorkshire areas?

 Any personal experience with them and could possibly advise which ones offer a good experience for a person relatively new to Hunting? Also, any information on what type of ride they offer (big jumps, walls, hedges, etc).

Thank you.


----------



## Baggybreeches (24 August 2008)

Come for a day out with the Holcombe, not muching jumping but some meets are better than others. Do you have your own nedlet? If not I am sure I can sort one out for you!
There is also Cheshire, Cheshire Forest, NE Cheshire Drag, Wynnstay, Flint and Denbigh over N Wales or Wirral side. Lancashire is Holcombe, Vale of Lune and Pendle Forest &amp; Craven.
BTW I thought you lived somewhere in Lancs anyway?


----------



## jackobear (24 August 2008)

I go with Cheshire Farmers Drag Hunt. Really nice bunch.  Website is www.cfdh.co.uk.

They are based in Wilmslow and most hunts from around that area.

PM me if you want more info


----------



## Rachel_M (24 August 2008)

Thank you. 



FA2; I do live in Lancs.  Is it just the Holcombe that you have been out with?


----------



## Baggybreeches (24 August 2008)

I live in Lancs, just on the border with Merseyside. I am a subscriber to the Holcombe, purely for selfish reasons of wanting to do their members race (missed out on it last year) and the Cheshire scene is way too professional P2P for little ol' me!
K9h hunts the PF &amp; C and Brighteyes with Vale of Lune.
The Cheshire days tend to be good fun with good hedges but can be a bit 'cliquey'.
You are most welcome to take my mare for a day out with us as a taster, I wouldn't hunt anything with precious legs with the Holcombe. Our pre-season starts next weekend, but I will be out near the end of September if you fancy it.


----------



## Rachel_M (24 August 2008)

Thank you! That would be great if we could organise something this season


----------



## Baggybreeches (24 August 2008)

Its a date then, provided you've nothing against riding the infamous 'Controversial Cob'!!! :grin: I assume you would prefer her to my pointer being qual'd or an unhunted TB?


----------



## Rachel_M (24 August 2008)

Nothing against the controversial cob, would be a pleasure!


----------



## moodymare1987 (25 August 2008)

Ooh let me know when I will come on my beast  And which hunt


----------



## Rachel_M (25 August 2008)

Finally get to meet you! Are you still at Myerscough?


----------



## k9h (26 August 2008)

K9h hunts the PF &amp; C
		
Click to expand...

Nooooo I do not!  :shocked: I whip-in (or attempt to!) which is a different ball game! I wish I could hunt them but not way I could, don't have the talent for that!

Good mixed hunt though, all different types of fences or ways around them as you will find out when you have a day with us!


----------



## moodymare1987 (26 August 2008)

No Im at a college near me, I decided to keep horses as a hobbie but stayed to get key skills etc so in effect wasnt a wasted year, so can just go to college near me to do health and social for a year and then to uni. I always wanted to be a paramedic  

But let me know when you are of out hunting and I will bring my boy, a couple of the girls of my yard fancy going hunting so will def be able to come


----------



## Baggybreeches (27 August 2008)

Sorry was typing fast should have the word 'with' in there, hey, relish in the reflected glory!  We have just had our first days pre-season ride cancelled   waterlogged ground (and thats pretty much a moorland meet :shocked:


----------



## charliesarmy (27 August 2008)

I've done drag hunting with North East Cheshire and always found them very pleasant/accomadating and not overly expensive..


----------



## yeeharider (29 August 2008)

dont worry if you are new to it go out with Badsworth and Bramham moor  (west yorkshire)   you will be welcomed and escorted along the way find the secretary on the day and explain its your first time 

Happy Hunting


----------



## Clever pony (28 September 2014)

Anyone know any hunts in cumbria ? I would like to give it a go but mr google is not showing me anything


----------



## spacefaer (29 September 2014)

http://mfha.org.uk/pack_directory/directory/cumberland/


----------



## Countryman (29 September 2014)

spacefaer said:



http://mfha.org.uk/pack_directory/directory/cumberland/

Click to expand...

In addition to the three packs listed here, I believe the North Lonsdale also hunt in Cumbria. Contact details are:
 The Secretary 
01229 885238  sueandderekt@aol.com


----------



## MileAMinute (29 September 2014)

Cheshire Bloodhounds (clean boot) are a new hunt that set up last year. I went once last year and went hound exercising yesterday. Lovely bunch and really helpful. There is a real sense of community 
They have jumping and non-jumping routes although you can still jump the NJ route it's just optional.


----------



## dominobrown (5 October 2014)

Clever pony said:



			Anyone know any hunts in cumbria ? I would like to give it a go but mr google is not showing me anything 

Click to expand...

I hunt with both packs, farmers and foxhounds if you want any more info


----------



## Clever pony (7 October 2014)

Thanks dominobrown I have emailed cumberland foxhounds and will tell you when I have a reply


----------

